# What's the best location for amps



## zomowiec (Jan 26, 2007)

Where do you guys put amps in GTO's since the trunk is so small, I was thinking to put the in quarter panels by back seats, but is would be a bit.. to adjust anything, Don't really want to take the panels every time i want to play with sound, also one more questions how do you get to the tweaters in front is that plastic part just on clips or is there a special way to take it out


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

I sacrificed part of what little trunk space I had-- I decided that since it was worthless as it was, how much more worthless could it be half full of sound equipment? I mounted one amp on a board near the stock amp, and the other on a board across the back of the trunk. Also, since I do a lot of highway driving not close to home, I made the entire thing removable fairly easily with some "special" tools, so I can get to the spare without much effort.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

The battery.


----------

